# Trimming before Harvest?



## Disco94 (Feb 18, 2010)

Just high and was looking at the garden. Got some bubblebags in recently and was wondering if anybody has ever trimmed their buds but left on fan leaves and made hash before the harvest. Not planning on doing this just wondering if anybody has and the results.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 18, 2010)

not a good idea


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

:yeachthat:


I use the sugar leave trim and popcorn buds for bubble


----------

